# iPhone 3GS : comment repasser en 3.1.3 ?



## davegahan06 (1 Juillet 2010)

Je possède un iPhone 3GS 32 Go pas jailbreaké qui est en OS 4.0.  L'opérateur est SFR.

Mais jaimerais le refaire passer en 3.1.3.

Quelle  est la procédure à suivre ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Tu ne peux pas, il fallait le jailbreaké avant, et sauvegarder ton ECID


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Hello ! 

Télécharge le software sur le web&#8230;
Mets le sur ton bureau.
Lance iTunes. Connecte ton iPhone. Laisse le synchroniser.
Clique sur "Restaurer" en maintenant Alt enfoncé.
Prends le fichier .ipsw que tu as mis sur le bureau. Double clique (sur PC). Et laisse faire. 

Pour la 3.1.3, tu la trouveras ici:
http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/

Dans la barre de sélection iPhone/iPad tu déroules jusqu'à avoir iPhone 3G S 3.1.3/E718. 

Et voilà. 


&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;> Cette idée d'impossibilité est étrange. J'ai pu le faire deux fois déjà. Avec la version développeur et l'actuelle. Et oublie le JB. iOS 4 le fait oublier.
Par ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens rétrogradent depuis iOS 4 sur iOS 3&#8230;


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement je retire ce que j'ai dis 

Je viens de voir sur un autre sujet (d'ailleurs ça me fait penser qu'il n'y a eu aucune recherche ) qu'il donnait un autre site



Macuserman a dit:


> &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;> Cette idée d'impossibilité est étrange. J'ai pu le faire deux fois déjà. Avec la version développeur et l'actuelle. Et oublie le JB. iOS 4 le fait oublier.
> Par ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens rétrogradent depuis iOS 4 sur iOS 3&#8230;



Certains rencontrent des problèmes d'autonomie, de software et préfère repartir sur un OS qui était stable et attendre une mise à jour qui corrigera toutes ces petites imperfections.

Mais je n'ai rencontré aucun de ces problèmes.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Effectivement je retire ce que j'ai dit
> 
> Je viens de voir un site web (d'ailleurs ça me fait penser qu'il n'y a eu aucune recherche ) où il donne un autre moyen de procéder: site



Ohh ça tu sais, ça fait bien longtemps que les gens sont tombés dans la facilité. Tout cuit avec un plateau. 

Mais j'aurais pu tout aussi bien lui dire: Google's (or Bing !!!) your friend. 

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;
iOS 4 améliore sensiblement l'autonomie. 
En bêta, j'avais constaté ça.
Maintenant ils peuvent aussi réinstaller iOS 4.


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Mais tu es gentil 

Tu as une âme charitable aujourd'hui (faut que j'en profite )


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Mais tu es gentil
> 
> Tu as une âme charitable aujourd'hui (faut que j'en profite )



Oui, c'est vrai. Je suis bon. Tu es fan de moi ? Moi aussi je fan de moi ! 

Pourquoi en profiter ?


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Puisque tu es bon, autant en profiter, mais je ne vois pas encore comment


----------



## iPadOne (1 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Certains rencontrent des problèmes d'autonomie, de software et préfère repartir sur un OS qui était stable et attendre une mise à jour qui corrigera toutes ces petites imperfections.
> 
> Mais je n'ai rencontré aucun de ces problèmes.



Mouwaa idem no soucy at all avec mon 3GS ( factory unlock) et iOS4  mais jai eu des soucis avec le 3G de ma femme , mais ce mobile avais été JB il y a un an . ça peux peu-etre avoir une relation de cause a effet


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Allez des coups de boule ! 

@iPadOne: peu probable. Depuis il y a eu de nombreuses mises à jours devant "écraser" les fioritures du JB. 
iOS 4 sur iPhone 3G a eu des ratés. Là on devrait pouvoir y voir une relation de causes à effets !


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Non, je ne pense pas, il était jailbreaké quand tu as fais la MàJ ? 

Même si ça ne change rien.


----------



## davegahan06 (1 Juillet 2010)

Hello !

Merci pour ces instructions.
Pour info, je suis sur Mac : la manip' est exactement la même ?
Merci pour cette précision.



Macuserman a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Télécharge le software sur le web
> Mets le sur ton bureau.
> ...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Je ne considère les manipulations que sur un Mac. Je précisais le double clic pour ceux étant sur PC. Donc tu peux le faire oui, ou alors suivre les conseils du site donné en lien par mon collègue Rémi M.


----------



## iPadOne (1 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas, il était jailbreaké quand tu as fais la MàJ ?
> 
> Même si ça ne change rien.




Nan nan il était de retour a la normale depuis un bon moment . mais ce couillon y ma fait des misères , finalement je lai foutu en DFU et hop tous sest installé nickel 

Par contre sur iOS 4 sur mon 3GS jai une tite cacagade, je lai prêté a un pote et avant de lui filer jai fait un reset total histoire de pas lui laisser mes emails et consort au moment de le re-syncro Itunes le reconnais et le restore mais ne me remet pas les applis dans les dossiers , Itunes sait kel appli mettre dans ce mobile (jen syncro 4 sur ce MAC) mais il me garde pas larchitecture des dossiers par contre il me garde bien les noms . donc je doit me remettre les applis une a une a la paluche ou la Magic M dans chaque dossier  

Y en a un qui a du oublier une ligne ou deux de code a Cupertino


----------



## davegahan06 (1 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je ne considère les manipulations que sur un Mac. Je précisais le double clic pour ceux étant sur PC. Donc tu peux le faire oui, ou alors suivre les conseils du site donné en lien par mon collègue Rémi M.



...Tout pareil pour moi. Donc c'est parfait. 
Encore merci à tous. 
Je fais les manip' et reviens ici vous tenir informé...

Pour info, un MacBook Pro acheté en 2007 ne pourra pas synchroniser avec iTunes un iPhone 3GS en OS 4.0 ?

Du coup, je suis bien obligé (sauf à installer Snow Léopard) de repasser à du 3.1.3 ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Pour info, un MacBook Pro acheté en 2007 ne pourra pas synchroniser avec iTunes un iPhone 3GS en OS 4.0 ?
> 
> Du coup, je suis bien obligé (sauf à installer Snow Léopard) de repasser à du 3.1.3 ?



Quoi ? C'est quoi le souci ? N'importe quoi. Tout se passe à merveille entre ces deux engins. Rien à voir avec l'OS du Mac (remarque, passer sur SL n'engage pas à grand chose pour 29&#8364.


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Euh.. si justement il y a un soucis avec l'OS, Tiger ne peut pas être synchroniser avec l'iPhone 4


----------



## davegahan06 (1 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Euh.. si justement il y a un soucis avec l'OS, Tiger ne peut pas être synchroniser avec l'iPhone 4



Oui c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...

Du coup, je suis obligé de revenir à quelle version pour que ce 3GS fonctionne avec un MacBook Pro de 2007 ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

OK, j'ai eu un amalgame entre iOS 4 et 10.4.
Donc oui, là tu es bon pour repasser en 3.1.3. 

Mais un MacBook Pro de 2007 supporte SL&#8230;


----------



## davegahan06 (1 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, j'ai eu un amalgame entre iOS 4 et 10.4.
> Donc oui, là tu es bon pour repasser en 3.1.3.
> 
> Mais un MacBook Pro de 2007 supporte SL



OK ! Je repasse en 3.1.3 ou direct en 3.1.2 selon toi ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Non. Prends le dernier des derniers. 3.1.3.
Mais tu devrais surtout passer en 10.6.4&#8230;


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai que pour 29, ce n'est pas cher


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Mais pire. Le truc c'est qu'il se prive de toutes les avancées qui font de l'iPhone 3GS ce qu'il est. D'ailleurs, il peut déjà renoncer à avoir un iPhone 4...


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Oui, mais pour le moment, ce n'est pas une grande perte


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Argumente si déjà.


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Problème d'écran (tache jaune), problème de réception, il faut le tenir d'une certaine manière pour capter correctement, problème de flash qui ne s'arrête pas, problème de vibreur qui ne s'arrête pas avec écran noir et impossible de l'arrêter, batterie défectueuse, et tous les jours il y en a de nouveau...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Tu connais, à la louche, le pourcentage de gens concernés par ça ?!
Je te la donne: moins de 3%.
SFR, Orange et Bouygues de Mulhouse et Strasbourg: aucun retour SAV ni retour tout court.
BeMac Strasbourg et Mulhouse: 0 retour.

Je l'ai déjà dit, c'est un problème vraiment disproportionné. Non seulement le problème des tâches jaunes a été élucidé et est éradiqué, mais le restant c'est le pompon.
Problème de réception: je "cite une citation" provenant d'un blog d'un professionnel du domaine:
" sur un blog tenu par un professionnel:
1- notre corps est conducteur a divers degré ceci expliquant que:
2- tous les dispositifs munis d'antennes sont sujets a ce désagrément.
3- les tests réalisés par les opérateurs et les organisme de certification sont faits à partir d'appendice en mousse.
4- la règlementation limite fortement la position des antennes sur un téléphones.
Donc la position d'une antenne sur un téléphone dépend de la FCC, de l'opérateur qui test dans son lao, du service marketing, de l'équipe d'ingénieurs, et de l'industriel qui produit. "
(On pourra la retrouver sur M4E).

Et après, j'aimerais juste revenir sur un détail que tout le monde semble ignorer: non seulement le zéro défaut n'existe pas, mais en plus, il s'agit d'une "rev A" comme ce qu'on trouve avec les Mac. Et que se jeter dessus permet aux suivants de connaître moins de soucis.

J'ajouterais des liens et tout ce qu'il faut si jamais.
Maintenant je ne réduis pas le problème, il est bien réel, mais exagéré.


----------



## krill (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour tous ceux qui  comme moi ont fait la mise à jour de leur iPhone 3G vers iOS 4 et s'en morde les doigts voici LA méthode pour revenir avec joie et retrouver la vitalité de leur iPhone 3G.

Pré requis :
- iTunes 9.2
- Firmware 3.1.3 pour iPhone 3G
- iRecovery version Mac

Méthode :
1. Copier le programme iRecovery sur votre bureau
2. Installer la bibliothèque « libUSB »
2. Ouvrer iTunes, cliquer sur Restaurer puis appuyer sur ALT et charger le firmware 3.1.3
3. Pendant le processus de restauration, une fenêtre affiche lerreur 1015
Cliquer sur OK pour fermer la fenêtre et quitter iTunes
4. Ouvrez un terminal puis taper les commandes suivantes:
cd Desktop
./iRecovery -s
setenv auto-boot true
saveenv
fsboot
exit
5. Attendre quelques secondes puis débrancher liPhone. Redémarrer le en appuyant simultanément sur le bouton Power et Home
6. Dès que vous voyez la Pomme safficher sur lécran de l'iPhone connecter le via le câble USB et poursuivre normalement lactivation via iTunes.

Voilà vous êtes en version 3.1.3


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Pour cela que j'ai mis "Pour le moment"


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est gentil d'avoir créer un topic pour les autres, mais d'autres topics existent déjà, proposant les solutions pour repasser au firmware 3.1.3


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Pour cela que j'ai mis "Pour le moment"



Pour ça que tu as mis "tous les jours des nouveaux".


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Faut pas se voiler la face, il y en a toujours des nouveaux, et c'est un peu normal, comme tu dis rev A, première révision.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Bah ça les utilisateurs ont la palme pour en découvrir des nouveaux. 

Je t'assure que si tu bois un Coca-Cola (pour ne pas citer la marque), que tu te tournes vers l'est, que tu demandes à ta femme de mettre face à toi, que ton chien vient te lécher le pied alors que tu es en position du poirier, qu'en plus tu as ton radio réveil sur la tête et que tu as mis une burka devant la fenêtre, tu vois mal le signal WiFi de ton iPhone.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2010)

en particulier celui là


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est du vécu ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> C'est du vécu ?



Qu'est ce que tu crois ? Sauf la femme J'ai pas l'âge (enfin légalement si, mais bon). 
Les femmes: un sujet encore plus mystérieux que le futur iPhone 5...


----------



## Rémi M (1 Juillet 2010)

Et les problèmes sont plus nombreux, et il n'existe pas de mise à jour pour les régler


----------



## Macuserman (2 Juillet 2010)

Si, tu l'envoies en SAV, soit tu as la même en retour, soit tu la changes, mais bon. On doit être tarabiscotés aussi !


----------



## Rémi M (2 Juillet 2010)

Et on est pas sur de recevoir une de meilleure qualité


----------



## Macuserman (2 Juillet 2010)

En général on perd au change c'est vrai. Moi j'ai eu une chance, un coup gagnant ! :love:
Enfin remarque je n'ai que 18 ans et c'est probablement pas la dernière&#8230;


----------



## LeLaid (2 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'essaye d'y voir un peu claire dans toutes les "techniques" de downgrade....
Elle sont similaires mais pas identiques. La plus simple semble être celle citée dans ce sujet. Les autres semblent légèrement plus complexes....
Ici: http://iphonfun.com/tutodowngrade-iphone-3gs3g-ios-4-gm-vers-firmware-3-1-3/
ou encore ici: http://www.iphone3gsystem.fr/tutoriaux/tutoriel-downgrade-iphone-3g3gs-fw-ios-4-0-en-fw-3-1-3/

Quelqu'un peut confirmer que la méthode mentionnée dans dans ce sujet est opérationnelle?

Je me trouve dans une situation assez particulière en fait....
J'avais un iPhone 3G sous le 3.1.3. Après 1 an et 9 mois la batterie est devenue extrêmement faible. Je l'ai déposé en réparation (pour qu'ils changent la batterie) et, chose très étonnante, je me suis retrouvé avec un iPhone 3G tout neuf en remplacement (pris sous garantie). Le hic.... c'est que le FW est le 3.1.2 et ce dernier ne permet pas le partage de la connexion (tethering).... 

Bref j'aimerais passer au 3.1.3 mais iTunes ne me propose que le 4 :O

Une idée?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Juillet 2010)

Rien de plus simple. Clique sur le lien que j'ai donné au tout début pour télécharger 3.1.3.

Branche ton iPhone. Laisse iTunes sauvegarder, mets le en mode DFU ou laisse le comme tel (ça marche aussi, le mode DFU ne m'a jamais été nécessaire&#8230. Clique sur "Restaurer" en maintenant Alt et choisis le fichier .ipsw que tu auras téléchargé au préalable. 

Pas besoin de te faire suer à faire un downgrade depuis la 4.0.


----------



## LeLaid (2 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Rien de plus simple. Clique sur le lien que j'ai donné au tout début pour télécharger 3.1.3.
> 
> Branche ton iPhone. Laisse iTunes sauvegarder, mets le en mode DFU ou laisse le comme tel (ça marche aussi, le mode DFU ne m'a jamais été nécessaire). Clique sur "Restaurer" en maintenant Alt et choisis le fichier .ipsw que tu auras téléchargé au préalable.
> 
> Pas besoin de te faire suer à faire un downgrade depuis la 4.0.



Yep !!! Merci pour cette réponse rapide


----------



## Macuserman (2 Juillet 2010)

J'ai mis une heure. C'est beaucoup quand même !


----------



## hifibuff (2 Juillet 2010)

hello

Possesseur d'un 3gs 32go; j'ai fait la mise à jour vers iOS4. Aucun problème lors de la MàJ mais après, je dois bien reconnaitre comme certains, une baisse significative de la batterie...
Et surtout un autre problème qui me gêne bien davantage : le clavier semble un brin moins rapide et réactif. Moi qui écrit bcp de mails dans la journée, j'avais acquis une vraie rapidité en mode paysage avec l'iphone. Depuis iOS4, on dirait que si j'écris trop vite pour lui, il se mélange les pinceaux ou oublie carrément des caractères D'autres ici avec un 3GS + iOS4 ont rencontré un souci similaire?

Je comptais passer à l'iphone4 quand mes finances me le permettrait mais avant cela j'essaierai de voir si le problème du manque de réactivité du clavier est présent également sur le nouveau modèle.


----------



## davegahan06 (3 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Télécharge le software sur le web
> Mets le sur ton bureau.
> ...




Petit problème : en suivant ta méthode j'ai systématiquement le même message d'erreur. A savoir : "l'iPhone n'a pas pu être restauré. This device isn't eligible for the requested build."

Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## Rémi M (3 Juillet 2010)

Essaye le lien que j'avais mis plus haut, c'est une autre méthode.


----------



## davegahan06 (3 Juillet 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Essaye le lien que j'avais mis plus haut, c'est une autre méthode.



J'ai bien entendu testé les 2 méthodes mais le résultat (et le message d'erreur) est identique...


----------



## mire91 (3 Juillet 2010)

La mise à jour 4.0 sur mon 3G a provoqué trop de ralentissements inacceptables à la longue (comme entrer une recherche sur Google par exemple ou ouvrir certaines applications)

J'ai du repasser en 3.13. L'opération est simple, mais la sauvegarde et les syncros sont totalement perdues (plus compatibles). Donc au revoir les mails, les belles photos etc etc

Vous devez ignorer les messages d'alertes (ca marche quand même)

Apple aurait pu prévoir un logiciel de downgrade vu l'ampleur de la catastrophe !


----------



## davegahan06 (3 Juillet 2010)

mire91 a dit:


> La mise à jour 4.0 sur mon 3G a provoqué trop de ralentissements inacceptables à la longue (comme entrer une recherche sur Google par exemple ou ouvrir certaines applications)
> 
> J'ai du repasser en 3.13. L'opération est simple, mais la sauvegarde et les syncros sont totalement perdues (plus compatibles). Donc au revoir les mails, les belles photos etc etc
> 
> ...



Pour info, peux tu m'indiquer point par point la méthode exacte que tu as suivi pour réussir à revenir en 3.1.3 ?

Merci


----------



## nemo62 (8 Juillet 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Pour info, peux tu m'indiquer point par point la méthode exacte que tu as suivi pour réussir à revenir en 3.1.3 ?
> 
> Merci



+1

J'aimerai revenir en 3.1.3, mais je n'y arrive pas : jen 'arrive pas à choisir le firmware lors de la restauration, et donc il repasse automatiquement avec la 4.0 !!!

EDIT :
J'ai réussi à sélectionner la 3.1.3 puis j'arrive jusqu'à l'erreur 1015, mais ensuite je suis bloqué : je n'arrive pas à taper les lignes de commande, et lorsque je veux démarrer l'iPhone, l'icône indique qu'il faut le reconnecter à iTunes... et je repars en mode restauration forcée !!! 

Bref, je tourne en rond...


----------



## charlievh (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour le partage d'info.
Mais, Installer libusb, cela veut dire quoi concretement ?
Merciiiii


----------



## ptitekatia (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour Krill,

Merci beaucoup pour ces infos car le post indiqué précédemment ne marche pas pour moi... Peux-tu m'indiquer où trouver la librairie libusb stp? (J'en ai bien trouvé sur le Net mais iRecovery mais fait un "bus error" à chaque fois!)
Par avance merci beaucoup de ton aide !


----------



## meavy (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
 J'ai suivi plusieurs tutos ici et là sur les forums macG et autres (au bout de 2 ou 3 on a fait le tour ...) cependant je me retrouve devant  une situation très « insolite » : arrivé à létape où il faut restaurer  liphone depuis iTunes en selectionnant le firmware adéquat je reçois  lerreur suivante, et qui nest répertoriée sur aucun des forums que  jai consultés : « iPhone de XXX na pas pu être restauré car le fichier de programme  est incompatible » !! Et rien ne se passe  Pire encore, dans le cadre de la méthode requérant de passer par Terminal, lorsque  jexécute la commande « iRecovery -s » il ne trouve pas mon iphone :  « iRecovery  Recovery Utility for 0×1281 and WTF.
by wEsTbAeR and Tom3q
 Got USB
No iPhone/iPod found. » 



 Quelquun a-t-il une idée sur la marche à suivre pour downgrader mon iphone 3G de iOS4 vers 3.1.3 dans ce cas là ??


 Merci davance !!


----------



## meavy (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
 J'ai suivi plusieurs tutos ici et là sur les forums macG et autres (au  bout de 2 ou 3 on a fait le tour ...) cependant je me retrouve devant   une situation très « insolite » : arrivé à létape où il faut restaurer   liphone depuis iTunes en selectionnant le firmware adéquat je reçois   lerreur suivante, et qui nest répertoriée sur aucun des forums que   jai consultés : « iPhone de XXX na pas pu être restauré car le fichier  de programme  est incompatible » !! Et rien ne se passe  Pire encore,  dans le cadre de la méthode requérant de passer par Terminal, lorsque   jexécute la commande « iRecovery -s » il ne trouve pas mon iphone :  «  iRecovery  Recovery Utility for 0×1281 and WTF.
by wEsTbAeR and Tom3q
 Got USB
No iPhone/iPod found. » 



 Quelquun a-t-il une idée sur la marche à suivre pour downgrader mon iphone 3G de iOS4 vers 3.1.3 dans ce cas là ??


 Merci davance !!


----------



## beliquette (11 Août 2010)

nemo62 a dit:


> +1
> 
> J'aimerai revenir en 3.1.3, mais je n'y arrive pas : jen 'arrive pas à choisir le firmware lors de la restauration, et donc il repasse automatiquement avec la 4.0 !!!
> 
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème. As-tu réussi finalement à sortir de là?


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

J'avais écrit un tutorial jadis chez M4E..., si ce dernier peut aider du monde : Lien


----------



## beliquette (11 Août 2010)

Merci pour le tuto. En fait mon erreur était que je n'étais pas en DFU donc l'écran n'était pas noir. J'ai réussi. Merci !


----------



## meavy (14 Août 2010)

Je suis DE-SES-PE-RE !!!!!! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas !! 

Toujours la même erreur qui ressort : "Impossible de restaurer votre iPhone car le fichier  de programme  est incompatible" !!! je ne sais pas quoi faire, j'ai retourné les forums pour trouver une solution mais rien  !!! 

Rien de votre côté ?????


----------



## fabien_31 (14 Août 2010)

hifibuff a dit:


> hello
> 
> Possesseur d'un 3gs 32go; j'ai fait la mise à jour vers iOS4. Aucun problème lors de la MàJ mais après, je dois bien reconnaitre comme certains, une baisse significative de la batterie...
> Et surtout un autre problème qui me gêne bien davantage : le clavier semble un brin moins rapide et réactif. Moi qui écrit bcp de mails dans la journée, j'avais acquis une vraie rapidité en mode paysage avec l'iphone. Depuis iOS4, on dirait que si j'écris trop vite pour lui, il se mélange les pinceaux ou oublie carrément des caractères D'autres ici avec un 3GS + iOS4 ont rencontré un souci similaire?
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème!

Je pensais que c'était moi qui hallucinait ou me faisait des idées, mais c'est vrai que depuis le passage à iOS 4, le clavier me semble bien moins réactif!

J'écris pour ma part beaucoup de sms, et en tapant vite comme sous OS 3.x, j'ai beaucoup plus de fautes d'orthographe et de mots qui s'écrivent n'importe comment, à tel point que ça en devient assez pénible!!

Pour précision je suis bien sous 3Gs, et non 3G!

Or les problèmes de ralentissement sont surtout connu sur le 3G à ce que j'ai entendu!

Donc d'autres personnes remarquent-elles ce problème également, ou est-ce un problème mineur? 

Car ça devient plutôt agaçant...! Jspr qu'Apple corrigera ça très vite lors de la mise à jour en 4.1, sinon je crois que je vais être obliger de retourner sur OS 3.x, ce qui est plutôt dommage vu les nombreux petits ajouts sympathique de OS 4!


----------



## fabien_31 (27 Août 2010)

Non personne?


----------



## lesdeuxz (30 Décembre 2010)

J'ai procédé de la manière suivante :
J'ai mis mon iPhone en mode DFU
"iTunes a détecté un iPhone en mode de récupération. Vous devez le restaurer pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec iTunes"
J'appuie sur OK
J'appuie sur Restaurer en maintenant Alt enfoncé
Je sélectionne le fichier iPhone2,1_3.1.2_7D11_Restore.ipsw (ou iPhone2,1_3.1.3_7E18_Restore.ipsw j'ai esseyé les 2)
Il me dit "iTunes va effacer et restaurer votre iPhone à la version 3.1.2 du logiciel iPhone OS puis vérifiera la restauration auprès d'Apple."
J'appuie sur Restaurer
...Extraction du logiciel...
...Vérification de la restauration de l'iPhone auprès d'Apple...
"L'iphone "iPhone" n'a pas pu être restauré. This device isn't eligible for requested build"

Merci de m'aider


----------



## greg35510 (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un i-phone 3GS acheté il y a un an et j'ai (bêtement?) fait les mises à jours proposées sur i-Tunes depuis.

Un beau jour (et ça dure depuis plus de 6 mois !), mes conversations se sont mises à couper au bout de 3 ou 4 minutes. J'ai la pomme et il me faut atten -dre une à deux minutes pour pouvoir rappeler mon interlocuteur. C'est insupportable et j'ai vu sur le net que je n'étais pas le seul... Ce qui ne me console pas pour autant.

Je n'ai pas rapporté mon iPhone chez SFR (chez qui je l'ai acheté) par manque de temps mais aussi parce que j'ai du mal (malgré tout) à m'en séparer. Et que je crains qu'il ne me mènent en bateau...

C'est alors qu'en cherchant sur Google hier, je suis tombé sur ce sujet sur ce forum :



*iPhone 3GS : comment repasser en 3.1.3 ? *


J'ai suivi les indications de *macuserman*, à savoir télécharger la version 3.1.3.

Je l'ai sur mon bureau comme préconisé.

Par contre:

1) je ne vois pas dans ce que j'ai extrait sur mon bureau de *ficher .ipsw*...

2) j'ai beau faire "restaurer" quand je suis sur i-Tunes, tout en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée, la mise à jour se fait automatiquement et je reviens à la version 4. quelquechose, ce qui ne m'avance à rien...

De toute façon, je me pose plusieurs questions:

1) est-ce une bonne idée de revenir à la version 3.1.3 ?

2) que deviendront mes applications ? Seront-elles utilisables et pourront-elles êtres mises à jour malgré tout régulièrement ?

3) y a-t-il d'autres dangers que j'ignore ?

Bref, y-t-il une solution simple, fiable et sans risque ?

Si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse de m'éclairer.... ce serait très sympa.

En termes simples , si vous voulez bien, car je ne suis un pro ni en informatique ni en i-Phone ! 

Merci !!

G.R.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Bonjour

J'ai un i-phone 3GS acheté il y a un an et j'ai (bêtement?)fait les mises à jours proposées sur i-Tunes depuis.

Un beau jour (et ça dure depuis plus de 6 mois !), mes conversations se mises à coupere au bout de 3 ou 4 minutes. J'ai la pomme et il me faut atten dre une à deux minutes pour pouvoir rappeler mon interlocuteur. C'est insupportable et j'ai vur sur le net que je n'étais pas le seul...

Je n'ai pas rapporté mon iPhone chez SFR (chez qui je l'ai acheté) par manque de temps mais aussi parce que j'ai du mal (malgré tout) à m'en séparer.

C'est alors qu'en cherchant sur Google hier, je suis tombé sur ce sujet sur ce forum :



*iPhone 3GS : comment repasser en 3.1.3 ? *


J'ai suivi les indications de macuserman, à savoir télécharger la version 3.1.3.

Je l'ai sur mon bureau comme préconisé.

Par contre:

1) je ne vois pas dans ce que j'ai extrait sur mon bureau de *ficher .ipsw*...

2) j'ai beau faire "restaurer" quand je suis sur i-Tunes, tout en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée, la mise à jour se fait automatiquement et je reviens à la version 4. quelquechose, ce qui ne m'avance à rien...

De toute façon, je me pose plusieurs questions:

1) est-ce une bonne idée de revenir à la version 3.1.3 ?

2) que deviendront mes applications ? Seront-elles utilisables et pourront-elles êtres mises à jour malgré tout régulièrement ?

3) y a-t-il d'autres dangers que j'ignore ?

Si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse de m'éclairer.... ce serait très sympa.

En termes simples , si vous voulez bien car je ne suis un pro ni en informatique ni en i-Phone ! 

Merci !!

G.R.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (15 Février 2011)

Alors pour la manip':


> 1) je ne vois pas dans ce que j'ai extrait sur mon bureau de *ficher .ipsw*..


normalement tu as un fichier .zip sur ton bureau actuellement, il te suffit juste de modifier l'extension, .ipsw au lieu de .zip



> 2) j'ai beau faire "restaurer" quand je suis sur i-Tunes, tout en  maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée, la mise à jour se fait  automatiquement et je reviens à la version 4. quelquechose, ce qui ne  m'avance à rien...


ça c'est juste parce que tu n'avais pas encore changé le .zip en .ipsw 



Ensuite pour tes questions:



> 1) est-ce une bonne idée de revenir à la version 3.1.3 ?


si tu pense que ton iPhone bug trop en 4.2.1 (version que tu es censé avoir si tu à fait toutes les mises à jour jusqu'à présent), alors oui, tu perdras quelques fonctionnalités mais sincèrement ça a révolutionné ta vie le multitâches? :rateau:



> 2) que deviendront mes applications ? Seront-elles utilisables et pourront-elles êtres mises à jour malgré tout régulièrement ?


pour ça regarde dans iTunes sous quel iOS ton iPhone doit être pour utiliser l'application, quasiment toutes ont eu des mises à jour depuis le passage à l'iOS 4 et les nouvelles sont développées uniquement pour iOS 4.0 et ultérieur. Je crains donc que beaucoup deviennent incompatibles suite au passage en 3.1.3 :sick:



> 3) y a-t-il d'autres dangers que j'ignore ?


non aucun, c'est le même principe que réinstaller un OS plus ancien et fiable sur un nouvel ordi, c'est sans risques. C'est juste que Apple pour pousser à la consommation fait tout pour que le downgrade ne soit pas possible pour faire changer de machine aux renouvellements de gamme 


voilà, pour résumer, aucun risque pour l'iPhone si ce n'est que tes applications risquent de ne plus être compatibles (tu dois néanmoins pouvoir trouver les fichier .ipa des anciennes versions sur le net je pense) et puis tout bénéf si ton iPhone plante vraiment. Si tu décide d'y passer, la manip que tu avais faite (restauration avec Alt etc.) marche avec le .zip changé en .ipsw

en espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## greg35510 (15 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup GreenPapy !

En fait à la lecture de tes réponses détaillées, je vois qu'il y a du pour et du contre.

Peut-être même plus de contre... 

Car pour les applications, comme tu dis, il y a peut-être leurs anciennes versions sur le net, mais cela veut dire que je ne pourrai plus les mettre à jour par la suite, je suppose, au risque donc qu'elles deviennent inutilisables au bout d'un moment... ?

Je me reveille un peu tard aussi, la garantie de mon i-Phone a expiré il y a trois jours... ! :modo: Il me l'auraient peut-être changé... qui sait... Je peux encore essayer...

Je vais réfléchir... sinon passer à l'i-Phone 4... !
Mais fonctionne-t-il sans problème celui-là ? 

Merci encore.

G.R.






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (16 Février 2011)

Du contre certes mais j'ai au moins répondu point par point à toutes tes interrogations 

donc oui, c'est le problème des applis, si tu retrouve les fichiers des anciennes versions qui marchent sur iOS 3.1.3, tu resteras bloqué avec ces versions là étant donné qu'elles sont toutes pour iOS 4 maintenant

pour la garantie tu peux essayer mais généralement Apple, une fois le délai passé de 0,10 secondes c'est mort :sick:

l'iPhone 4 je l'ai, il marche très bien avec le 4.2.1 si tu met une protection sur l'antenne pour pas faire baisser le signal quand ton doigt touche la petite bande noire :rateau: (m'enfin je sais pas si mon corps est très peu électronégatif mais le problème de l'Antennagate ne m'a jamais posé de gros problème...)

Sinon si t'es pas pressé y'a le renouvellement de la gamme vers juin


----------



## greg35510 (17 Février 2011)

Bonsoir GreenPapy,

Oui, en effet, tu as bien répondu à mes questions et je t'en remercie.

Qu'entends-tu par renouvellement de la gamme vers juin ? Tu parles de l'i-Phone 4 ?

Par ailleurs, il y a donc aussi des problèmes d'antenne avec celui-là ? 
C'est à désespérer alors !

Bonne soirée ou bonne nuit.

G.R.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (17 Février 2011)

c'est normal 

oui, c'est vers le milieu de l'année généralement qu'Apple renouvelle les iPhones en sortant un nouveau modèle

l'iPhone 4 standard (ce qui exclut juste le modèle Verizon sorti aux USA) présente en effet un problème d'antenne. Comme tu as pu le voir sur des photos l'antenne est en réalité la bande d'acier qui entoure l'iPhone 4 et les points de réception des signaux sont des petits tirets noir, 3 en tout , 2 en bas de chaque coté un tout en haut. Il se trouve que celui pour le transfert de données du réseau téléphonique (les autres sont pour le bluetooth, la WiFi etc...) à la fâcheuse tendance à se retrouver sous un doigt pendant les appels d'où les pertes de signal :hein: le problème peut tout de même se régler actuellement par une housse, une coque...

ils ont corrigé le tir sur les iPhones Verizon ,ils feront de même pour ceux qui sortirons cette année ici 


si tu veux rester iPhone, y'aura le 4S cet été ou le 4 avec une housse maintenant


----------



## iMydna (27 Avril 2011)

J'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire, donc pour une réponse simple et brève, il faut sauvegarder ton ECID et ton SSH avec tinyumbrella par exemple


----------

